# Pics from Camden Aquarium, NJ



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

I took my son and nephew to the aquarium here in Jersey. I got a few decent pics.sorry about linking to another forum, but I moderate there and it's easier to post pics.. Hope the mods/admin here don't take offense. I only want to share the fishy love.

http://www.pearldrummersforum.com/showthread.php?t=184598


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Awesome pics . Aquariums are always fun. You can take pictures and tell people it's yours...


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

^^^rofl

nice pics. makes me want to go to shed.georgia even more. i decided that our next family vacation is going to be to Atlanta. i'm gonna spend the whole vacation at the aquarium...lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Ichthius said:


> You can take pictures and tell people it's yours...


Only you, Leah....lol :lol:

Nice pics.


----------



## ckeene9 (Jul 29, 2007)

Nice pix! I recognized alot of "Florida" fish and other not so much. I bet the sharks are nicely fed with all of the blue runners swimming in there;-) 

:fish:


----------



## FishHead (Nov 16, 2006)

yeah you can pay 100 bucks and swim with the sharks. but you also have to clean a little in the tank but i wouldnt care.  they do appear to be well fed. they leave the divers alone and just swim around.. i love the arowana. he was really nice.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

id love to go in the shark tank wish i can go there sometime


----------

